# Arrogant Bastard



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get some AB online? Preferably a sealed case? I can't find it locally.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Bevmo.com

These are 22ozers


Arrogant Bastard Ale @ Bevmo.com


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

hornitosmonster said:


> Bevmo.com
> 
> These are 22ozers
> 
> ...


Thanks but...

Beer & Spirit Products: Shipped only in California.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Get ahold of Burt Reynolds ... :z


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

My local shop sells a lot of beverages online.

http://www.vintagecellar.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?

Looks like a case of 12, 22 oz bottles will run $56.95 plus shipping.

BUT, and this is a big but, it seems that GA is one of the states that will not allow shipment of alcohol from out of state except by wholesalers, no direct (to consumer) shipment allowed. I think they made it a felony, otherwise I'd just ship you a case.

Next time I'm heading south I'll drop you a PM and maybe I can hook you up. I was in GA twice last year (Augusta, Atlanta, Savannah). I don't have plans to get down right now, but that may change in the fall.

Great beer, as you already know.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Thread Jack: *ON*
Sean, Glad to see you back. I know a lot of people have missed you around here.
Thread Jack: *OFF*


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

If you live near a Cost Plus World Market they usually have AB in stock and pretty cheap too. I've only ever seen it shelved as singles but I imagine you could put a case together.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh this is gonna be bad...ordering beer online!


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

mugwump said:


> If you live near a Cost Plus World Market they usually have AB in stock and pretty cheap too. I've only ever seen it shelved as singles but I imagine you could put a case together.


We do have a World Market in Chattanooga, about 20 miles from me. I'll give that a shot and hope for the best. Looks like online ordering to GA will be iffy at best. Although I've been buying wine and spirits from popswine.com for years and they ship to GA no problem.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Now if I could only find a shipper to ship to Australia!

Arrogant Bastard is gooooood stuff. 

-->THREADJACK ON: Anyone know where to get the AB pint glasses that say "Fizzy yellow beer is for wussies?"

-->THREADJACK Off


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

> Anyone know where to get the AB pint glasses that say "Fizzy yellow beer is for wussies?"


I got mine at www.stonebrew.com.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

You could get some Bitch wine to go with it... http://gratefulpalateimports.com/vineyard/4.html

:ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dam warren why you have to talk about me like that...lol


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Ahh Good old AB... I love the parable on the back of the bottles. As for where you can get it? I don't know... There is a beer distributer in PA called Shangy's that sells them for about 45 a case if you want to make the drive. :ss


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Warren said:


> Anyone know where I can get some AB online? Preferably a sealed case? I can't find it locally.


On a whole case, you should be able to order at a liqour store.


----------



## JRedner (Apr 24, 2007)

liquidsolutions.biz
liquorama.com


----------



## JRedner (Apr 24, 2007)

liquidsolutions.biz
liquorama.com


----------

